# tomorrow to celebrate easter i will be playing religious music marathon



## deprofundis

Yes since it's the holy week , it's that time of the year, to lisen to mass and motets. 
So i Schedule the following lassus, obrecht, Dunstable, Palestrina and Gesualdo sacred works ect

I will play some Rachmaninov Vesper and lithurgy of st john crysostom, you get the program religious theme.Happy easter everyone

:tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

I'm going to try to get in the Lindsay Quartet's recording of Haydn's Seven Last Words. I haven't yet heard another recording like it which gets to the heart of the piece.


----------



## Cosmos

I'll loosely celebrate with Mahler's "Resurrection" Symphony [even though it isn't talking about THAT resurrection] :tiphat:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Har.... Yes, if only Mahler wrote about the _true _Hero of humanity. 

Anyhow, last year Good Friday I listened to the whole Bach St. Matthew Passion which I absolutely loved, but this year I found something else interesting. Gretchaninoff wrote a Passion Week liturgical setting, so I'm going to listen to that, some tonight even I think.

Did you even know Glazunov wrote one Easter liturgical setting? And then also _King of the Jews _op. 95 which is about Passion Week (which I listened to in full last year but I'll listen to again for kicks). lol....


----------



## Pugg

Bach's Matthew Passion for me :tiphat:


----------



## Bix

I'm off to Gloucester Cathedral to listen to Bach St Johns Passion


----------

